# Need help printing 11x14 on 13x9 paper



## MOREGONE (Dec 11, 2012)

Hello,

Hope this is the right spot to put this. I have a Canon PIXMA 9000 - II printer and a bunch of 13x19 paper. I would like to print a 11x14 centered on the 13x19 paper to be used with a 16x20 frame I have matted to 11x14. My first print came out too small so I am seeking help.

Here is what I did:
Used light room get the 11x14 aspect ration and crop I wanted, exported as full resolution JPG. Opened in Photoshop and then increased the canvas size from 11x14 to 13x19. This looked as I expected with a white border around the sides. I then printed a borderless 13x19. When I printed it, it came out a good inch short or so in both directions or so. I am also wondering if doing this, my printer would be trying to print the white border, killing ink. 

Any help would be appreciated.

Thanks


----------



## spacefuzz (Dec 11, 2012)

I would recommend opening it in photoshop directly from lightroom, that will remove any chance of modifying the size on export. Then once in photoshop you dont have to modify the canvas size, just make sure the image size is 11x14.  When you send it to the printer it will bring up a dialog box with lots of options, you want to chose centered, and actual size. This should print it 11x14 on 13x19 paper.  It will not try to print the white border if you use this method. 

If this still doesnt work for you let me know and I will try to explain in better, I have the same printer.


----------



## MOREGONE (Dec 11, 2012)

spacefuzz said:


> I would recommend opening it in photoshop directly from lightroom, that will remove any chance of modifying the size on export. Then once in photoshop you dont have to modify the canvas size, just make sure the image size is 11x14.  When you send it to the printer it will bring up a dialog box with lots of options, you want to chose centered, and actual size. This should print it 11x14 on 13x19 paper.  It will not try to print the white border if you use this method.
> 
> If this still doesnt work for you let me know and I will try to explain in better, I have the same printer.



I still haven't tried printing from PS. This was only my 3rd print, and the first 2 were full 13x19. I'll try this out and see how it goes.

Thanks


----------



## KmH (Dec 11, 2012)

Or you could just put the 11x14 on a 13x19 white canvas using Photoshop.

The only aspect ratio I print/frame centered is 1:1. Other wise I always bottom weight the mat.


----------



## The_Traveler (Dec 11, 2012)

MOREGONE said:


> Hello,
> When I printed it, it came out a good inch short or so in both directions or so.



What does this mean?


----------



## MOREGONE (Dec 11, 2012)

KmH said:
			
		

> Or you could just put the 11x14 on a 13x19 white canvas using Photoshop.



I believed that is what I did. When in photoshop I viewed the canvas size, it was 11x14. I then increased the canvas size +5 Height and +2 Width.  I confirmed canvas size was 13x19 and I saw the original image sitting in the center as expected. I then Saved As 'file.jpg' and used the Canon print software. 

Might you help me with where I went wrong or expand on how to do it correctly.



The_Traveler said:


> MOREGONE said:
> 
> 
> > Hello,
> ...




It was not the correct size. It came out  to be about 10x13 instead of the 11x14 I was looking for. Sorry that could have been interrupted many ways.


----------



## The_Traveler (Dec 11, 2012)

S0P the image + borders sat in the center of the 11 x 14 sheet? with space on each side?


----------



## KmH (Dec 11, 2012)

MOREGONE said:


> Might you help me with where I went wrong or expand on how to do it correctly.


Open your image.

Up on the Applications bar, click on *Image > Canvas size* 
In the dialog box put *2* in the *width* box, and make sure the *units is inches*. Put *5* in the *height* box, and make sure the *units is inches*.

*Put a check mark in the Relative box, *and make sure there are arrows on each side of the* Anchor* illustration.
Select the Canvas Extension color you desire
Click OK.


----------

